
Ask HN: Any Good code review or security testing services? - sbr464
Looking for any recommendations for a service (or consultant recommendation) that allows submitting code for review or security (hacker&#x2F;vulnerability) testing?<p>The code could be a basic function, or part of a more complete product. Ideally more at the snippet&#x2F;small library level to reduce review complexity. Less of a bug bounty program, more of a direct review service.<p>I have a current need related to js&#x2F;node.js, rust, and various html&#x2F;http best practices (content security policies, etc).
======
boboangel
If you're just looking at a basic function, and are ok with your code being
public, consider
[https://codereview.stackexchange.com/](https://codereview.stackexchange.com/)
or the code review subreddits.

If you're looking for more professional code review from experienced devs
check us out at [https://www.pullrequest.com](https://www.pullrequest.com).
PullRequest does code review as a service for every popular language,
definitely the ones you listed.

